# Lifehackers top five places to set up shop online



## dubTHIS (Apr 3, 2010)

just that this would be helpful in this forum
Five Best Places to Set Up Shop Online


----------



## Phatstud (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice link.

I've actually been looking at shopify and volusion.com but not really sure which site to use. I have roughly 30 items at the most right now but that can expand to 100 the next wk or stay the same.
I'm also wanting to only use paypal as a form of payment.

Any other ideas?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with them with the exception of Etsy and Sell Simply. Etsy is just plain and generic looking, and simply sell is like a big flee market, a potential customer can easily get sidetracked so I tend to stay away from those types of sites. I also do not like e-commerce sites where I can not use my own domain name. JMO


----------



## Phatstud (Jun 15, 2010)

Most sites let you use your own domain name or forward it dns.

I was looking at volusion.com but their monthly charge fees for credit cards is a little too high for me for the amount of business I do.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Phatstud said:


> Most sites let you use your own domain name or forward it dns.
> 
> I was looking at volusion.com but their monthly charge fees for credit cards is a little too high for me for the amount of business I do.


Etsy and Simply Sell don't which is why I mentioned them, several others do not allow it either. You will still have, www.etsy.com/mystore which I do not like so I don't use those types of sites regardless of how good others say they are.


----------



## Phatstud (Jun 15, 2010)

That's understandable for sure.


----------

